# Buttemilk pies



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I knocked out 6 this morning.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Address please, I will dang sure come help you eat them!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Those look great. Haven't had one in years. Had an ex GF many years back that she and the ladies of the family made them. Good stuff.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Several cats at work were talking about buttermilk pies last week.They couldn't believe a Hillbilly like me never had it.Heard about it all my life,but never had it.Goin too now if I have to make it.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

This is a recipe section....please share my wife wants to make one. Yours look better that what I have seen so far when she drools over one.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

My favorite!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

wife made one for thanksgiving, toasted some coconut and put a big blob of whipped cream, holy smokes! i'd never had it before but now i'm hooked


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

1/2 cup of butter 1 1/2 cups of sugar 3 tbl spoons of flour 3 eggs beaten 1 pinch of salt 1 teaspoon vanilla 1 cup buttermilk 1 deep dish pie shell. preheat oven to 400 degrees beat butter and sugar together until light, add eggs and beat, then beat in vanilla, mix dry ingredients together and add alternatively with buttermilk , beat until smooth. pour into pie shell, bake at 400 for 10 minutes, reduce heat to 350 and bake for 50-60 more minuets, top will turn golden brown and inserted knife will come out clean.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Gosh All-mighty that sounds easy.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

Throw in some Pecan and you'll be in heaven


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't had one in years. They are wonderful and I will be making on this weekend. thanks for the recipe.


----------

